# Malt Liquor in marinade?



## micmike (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm firing up the Charbroil this Sunday, and smoking both pork and beef ribs.  My friend suggests including a malt liquor in the marinade, which will be mesquite based seasonings and limeade.

It almost makes sense, because lime is often squeezed into a beer. ie: Corona ads.

Any thoughts?


----------



## alblancher (Apr 14, 2011)

Jack Daniels, beer, wine, italian salad dressing, not much of any thing I havn't heard going into a rub.  No reason not to give it a try and let us know!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 14, 2011)

What Al said!


----------



## micmike (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for your support!

 


alblancher said:


> Jack Daniels, beer, wine, italian salad dressing, not much of any thing I havn't heard going into a rub.  No reason not to give it a try and let us know!


----------



## micmike (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey Al,

Look I'm a smoke blower now!

I'm gonna post the marinade, and the smoke on Sunday, on the grilling beef thread.

Good to hear from ya.

Mike


----------

